# 2008 Champion 210 Elite For Sale



## TxChamp08 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just putting out a feeler for my old man. He has a 2008 Champion 210 elite he is looking to sell. It has a 250 Merc Pro XS w/Fury Prop. The boat is Blue/Silver with red pinstriping. This is one sweet ride.

Call or Text Chris for more details.
210-844-3756


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

That sweet ride is probably going to be moved, by moderators, to classified... you'll have better response there, anyway!


----------



## TxChamp08 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ya I have it listed in classifieds I was just gonna throw a feeler in the freshwater fishing discussion. Thanks though! We love this boat but we have decided to start doing more bayfishing and wouldn't dare put this pretty lady in the salt.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

List it on bbc and TFf. Bass bOat central and Texas fishing forum


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I just sold the exact same boat, but with a 300xs. I understand the saltwater decision. I made the exact same one, but I am telling you now that boat will be missed. Only boat I've ever had and sold that I truely regret. Performance wise, there are very very few salt or fresh in its category. It is like a lamborghini - suburban cross. Good luck


----------



## TxChamp08 (Apr 17, 2012)

Agreed! this is our 3rd Champion. They truely are in a class of thier own.


----------

